# Epic night with a blend of fox!



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Temps were cold and must have had the fox on the prowl last night. My son and I had a chance to go and try out the new thermal and 35 minutes into the 1st set came this guy! He stopped @ 124 yards. 








With one in the truck we had one more set to go. After tip toeing around through what seemed to be the loudest crackling of leaves we settled against our backdrop and started the music. Just before the 5 minute mark the pulsar xd50 picked up movement heading our way and #2 was down. He stopped @ 83 yards. 








Thanks to Predator Hunter Outdoors for opening the door to the thermal world. Save your pennies guys...it's worth every bit.


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice work dad!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

That is freaking awesome. A grey and a red. Nice work to both of you.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

What caliber is that? Im building a 20-223. 20 Practical.

Skinner


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Skinner 2 said:


> What caliber is that? Im building a 20-223. 20 Practical.
> 
> Skinner


.223


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations!! What a great father and son time!


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice job guys!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome job! Congrats!


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Good job guys


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

A multi-colored fox kill in the same evening. Vert nice, and thanks for sharing your experience .


----------

